# Everything You Wanted To Know About Carbide Inserts But Were Afraid To Ask



## Rich V (Jun 23, 2015)

I have found this PDF file to be invaluable for understanding the wide variety of carbide insert types available. Save a copy for your files.
http://yildiz.edu.tr/~kiyak/INDEXABLE INSERT SYSTEM.pdf


----------



## ch2co (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow Rich, this is great. I shoulda guessed that ANSI would have something like this.  It sure beats 
plowing through manufacturers catalogs to find what you need.
Thanks
Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks the dern things have always been a mystery trying to figure which for what and all the other what's zits too. Should help define and make looking for the right cutters now , thanks again.


----------



## aliva (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I checked it over and could not find any info on the screw hole dimension, for various inserts. Seems to be a very closely guarded secret from most manufactures


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 24, 2015)

Carbide Depot has a very good reference page with a lot of info like that available all in one place.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/resources.htm

Full disclosure: I might have bought from them twice (?), but I have been to their technical resource page several dozen times...


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 24, 2015)

:+1:  For Carbide Depot Use it for info all the time.


----------



## dieselshadow (Aug 27, 2016)

The link in the original post no worky....


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 27, 2016)

The link was to a listing of the ANSI B212.4-2002 American National Standard "For Cutting Tools, Indexable Inserts Identification System" This standard has been superseded by the ISO standard which I do not have the number for.  I'm sure the reason for it's removal is ANSI pulled it from public view.  To view the standards legally, you must purchase a copy of the standard.  I'm sure if you searched for this standard on the internet, you may be able to find a copy of it.  Ken


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 27, 2016)

The Carbide Depot link has ISO and also cross reference to ANSI


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 28, 2016)

A resource site similar to Carbide Depot -> Discount Tools http://www.discount-tools.com/technical.htm


----------

